# Canon EF 16-35 F4 is shipping today



## RGF (Jun 20, 2014)

got notice from B&H that the lens will ship today. Tried to cancel my order at Canon Direct and was told it was too late, I would need to return it


----------



## dlleno (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine is arriving 27th. Canceled my amazon order without issue.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine is/was supposed to ship from Canon today. So far all I've gotten is an invoice (with an unscanned FedEx tracking number) for my free "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set" T-shirt along with a message that my order is "ready to ship". I am underwhelmed.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 21, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Mine is/was supposed to ship from Canon today. So far all I've gotten is an invoice (with an unscanned FedEx tracking number) for my free "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set" T-shirt along with a message that my order is "ready to ship". I am underwhelmed.



Patience. For some reason Canon is shipping the gift set and lens separately. I got the shipping number for the lens a few hours after the gift set.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 21, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is/was supposed to ship from Canon today. So far all I've gotten is an invoice (with an unscanned FedEx tracking number) for my free "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set" T-shirt along with a message that my order is "ready to ship". I am underwhelmed.
> ...



Patience ;D ;D ;D

Are you kidding? I've been waiting for a sharp ultrawide zoom from Canon for years! I'm afraid I won't rest easy until the package has been scanned so I know it"s really been shipped, and not just sitting on the loading dock. I also got the tracking # for the lens a few hours later.


----------



## Photo Geek (Jun 24, 2014)

I ordered mine form The Imaging World in NY yesterday, and got my lens today. (Canceled my amazon pre-order)


----------



## dlleno (Jun 24, 2014)

Photo Geek said:


> I ordered mine form The Imaging World in NY yesterday, and got my lens today. (Canceled my amazon pre-order)



Funny. Amazon must be low on the totem pole, as I had to cancel my pre-order with them as well. I got an "error" from UPS that delayed my shipment until next week but that was not B&Hs fault.


----------

